# ребёнок пингвина



## adamski88

Как сказать "baby penguin"? Пингвинёнок? Пингвинка?


----------



## lectrice

Пингвинёнок.​


http://forum.wordreference.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=11665630&noquote=1​http://forum.wordreference.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=11665630&noquote=1


----------



## gvozd

Детёныш пингвина. Пингвинёнок is colloquial, I think.


----------



## LilianaB

Пингвинёнок  sounds very good unless you want it for a scientific paper.


----------



## morzh

Пингвинёнок - вполне хорошо. Это не разговорное, а вполне нормальное название. Мультик так называется.


----------



## Explorer41

Вполне нормальное разговорное название. Разговорное, наверно, в том смысле, что в письменных документах оно выглядит глуповато.


----------



## morzh

Explorer41 said:


> Вполне нормальное разговорное название. Разговорное, наверно, в том смысле, что в письменных документах оно выглядит глуповато.



Мне кажется, мы путаем "письменные документы" с "официальными бумагами" или "научными статьями", т.е. с теми текстами, где используется более сухой, формальный язык.

Рассказы и сказки, они ведь - тоже письменные источники. Однако они же не относятся к разговорному языку - это язык литературный.
И вот, в литературном языке, мне кажется, употребление слова "пингвиненок" вполне нормально.


Как бы Вы назвали рассказ для детей о детеныше пингвина? "Детеныш пинвина" ? Или все же "Пингвиненок"?
Как бы Вы начали такой рассказ для детей, если бы Вам пришлось начать с передачи следующего рода информации (я намеренно пишу формальным языком) - о том, что в зоопарк привезли детебыша пингвина?

Вот так: "В зоопарке появился новичок - детеныш пингвина" или "В зоопарке появился новичок - пингвиненок"?

Вот поэтому-то я и не приемлю классификации ум.-ласк. форм как разговорных и не письменных.

Письменные они, письменные. Просто не для отчетов о поголовье. А для литературных произведений.


----------



## Explorer41

Хм... А разве в литературных произведениях используется не разговорный язык? Сбалансированный, но всё же разговорный.

Из правил пользования толковым словарём С.И. Ожегова и Н.Ю. Шведовой:


> (разг.), т.е. разговорное, означает, что слово свойственно обиходной, разговорной речи, служит характеристикой явления в кругу бытовых отношений; оно не выходит из норм литературного словоупотребления, но сообщает речи непринуждённость.



Задача автора литературного произведения -- как раз рассказать о чём-либо, причём достаточно непринуждённо, чтобы читатели могли достаточно непринуждённо его слушать.


----------



## morzh

Да, именно "речи" и именно "непринужденность".
Поэтому истинно разговорные слова используются либо в прямой/косвенной речи, либо, если повествование идет от 1-го лица в виде устного рассказа, то для придания ему свойств речи самого автора. Ну или в простом повествовании - для придания ему колорита, ситуационного ли, местного ли.
Но просто повествования, не от 1-го лица, обычно пользуются не теми словами, которые помечаются как "разговорные" в словарях.

Я не думаю, что можно сказать, что литературный язык - это разговорный язык. Попробуйте, напишите разговорным языком сочинение, и Вам очень быстро дадут понять (посредством сниженной оценки), что так нельзя.

Потому-то он и называется литературным языком; в противном случае его бы называли по-другому.

Я не думаю, что легко найти произведение, даже у классиков, где не увидишь хоть иногда вкравшиеся в повествование разговорные слова, но на 99.9% язык будет литературным.

Те же, кто пишут произведения разговорным языком, обычно пишут нечто иное. Киносценарии, к примеру. Или "легкое чтиво".


----------



## morzh

adamski88 said:


> Как сказать, ребёнок пингвина? Как сказать "baby penguin"? Пингвинёнок? Пингвинка?



Actually, somehow no one mentioned that "ребенок" cannot be used towards animals (cubs etc).
"Детёныш" is the word for the animals.
"Ребенок" is reserved exclusively for humans.


----------



## Explorer41

morzh said:


> Да, именно "речи" и именно "непринужденность".
> Поэтому истинно разговорные слова используются либо в прямой/косвенной речи, либо, если повествование идет от 1-го лица в виде устного рассказа, то для придания ему свойств речи самого автора. Ну или в простом повествовании - для придания ему колорита, ситуационного ли, местного ли.
> Но просто повествования, не от 1-го лица, обычно пользуются не теми словами, которые помечаются как "разговорные" в словарях.


Ну и как вы предлагаете заменять слова "загородка", "атомщик", "ветреник", "смутьян", "смуглянка", "мудрить", "пинать"? Или, может быть, они чем-нибудь нелитературнее "пингвинёнка"?


morzh said:


> Я не думаю, что можно сказать, что литературный язык - это разговорный язык.


И какой, по-вашему, должна быть минимальная квота на содержание разговорных слов в тексте, чтобы объявить текст "разговорным"? Конечно, текст, состоящий только из слов с пометой "разг"... это надо подобрать!
Кстати, я и не говорил, что литературный язык -- это то же самое, что разговорный язык.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Actually, somehow no one mentioned that "ребенок" cannot be used towards animals (cubs etc).
> "Детёныш" is the word for the animals.
> "Ребенок" is reserved exclusively for humans.



Птенец.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Птенец.



Да, конечно. 
Хотя "птенец" - исключительно для птиц, а "детеныш" - для животных вообще (даже к птицам применяется. Вот, к пингвинам).
Моей целью было показать, что "ребенок" неприменимо к животным.


----------



## morzh

Explorer41 said:


> Ну и как вы предлагаете заменять слова "загородка", "атомщик", "ветреник", "смутьян", "смуглянка", "мудрить", "пинать"? Или, может быть, они чем-нибудь нелитературнее "пингвинёнка"?
> 
> И какой, по-вашему, должна быть минимальная квота на содержание разговорных слов в тексте, чтобы объявить текст "разговорным"? Конечно, текст, состоящий только из слов с пометой "разг"... это надо подобрать!



Сложно сказать. Есть разные степени "разговорности". Я, если честно, сам порой не совсем понимаю, почему такие слова как "загородка" или "пинать" - разговорные.

Не говорить же и в правду "он несильно толкнул ногой мяч" вместо "он пнул мяч" каждый раз.


----------



## estreets

Согласно базе сайта http://www.gramota.ru пингвинёнок - обычное слово, никаких особых помет о том, что это разговорное слово, там нет.
По поводу спора: скажем так, литературные произведения пишутся в первую очередь литературным языком, поскольку именно литературный язык (в силу своей специфики) является наиболее обширным и универсальным по лексике.


----------



## morzh

estreets said:


> Согласно базе сайта http://www.gramota.ru пингвинёнок - обычное слово, никаких особых помет о том, что это разговорное слово, там нет.
> По поводу спора: скажем так, литературные произведения пишутся в первую очередь литературным языком, поскольку именно литературный язык (в силу своей специфики) является наиболее обширным и универсальным по лексике.




Although I am happy to have your support in this matter, I have to admit that Explorer41 has got a point: many of the words that are normal and quite literary (like the "пингвиненок" here, or "загородка") are indeed marked as "разг." in most of the dictionaries. Not sure why, but they are. Though I think, it is not a whole lot of those compared to the bulk of the vocab used to write literature.


----------



## Explorer41

morzh said:


> many of the words that are normal and quite literary (like the "пингвиненок" here, or "загородка") are indeed marked as "разг." in most of the dictionaries. Not sure why, but they are.


Ну, по всей видимости, как раз потому, что они придают речи (как устной, так и письменной) непринуждённость.
Хотя надо признать -- жизнь богаче словарных статей. Создатели толковых словарей имеют всего с десяток помет в распоряжении, да ещё место в статье для нескольких примеров, а разъяснить надо целиком употребление слова -- в разнообразных жизненных ситуациях. И вот, например, непринуждённость тоже бывает разная...


----------



## Albertovna

Пингвинёнок, птенец пингвина. С "детёнышем" не согласна. Как-то режет слух. Да и в книгах никогда такого мне не встречалось. Может быть, иногда и по отношению к птицам употребляется, но наверняка не так часто, как "птенец".


----------



## gvozd

Albertovna said:


> Пингвинёнок, птенец пингвина. С "детёнышем" не согласна. Как-то режет слух.



"Детёныш пингвина" в Гугле попался примерно 564 000 раз за 0,34 сек. В Википедии в одной статье употребляется и "птенец" и "детёныш".


----------



## Albertovna

Формально "детёныш" - правильно, потому что, по словарю, это маленькое животное, а птицы - тоже животные. Я просто о том, что мне лично не нравится такое употребление. Вас не смущает такое: "детёныш голубя, детёныш попугая, детёныш вороны и т.д."?


----------



## morzh

Albertovna said:


> Формально "детёныш" - правильно, потому что, по словарю, это маленькое животное, а птицы - тоже животные. Я просто о том, что мне лично не нравится такое употребление. Вас не смущает такое: "детёныш голубя, детёныш попугая, детёныш вороны и т.д."?



Я думаю, дело вот в чем.
Есть птицъi, и есть птицъi.
Есть страусъi, пингвинъi и прочие "flightless birds" , и есть объiчнъе птички, которъе летают и какают на голову нижеходящим.
Вот к последним слово "детенъiш" и впрямь (лично для меня) неупотребимо; к первъiм же, по-моему, вполне. 
Взять того же пингвина - не летает, ходит прямо - чем не зверь.
Потому по отношению к нему слово "детенъiш" дико не звучит.


----------



## Albertovna

morzh said:


> Есть страусъi, пингвинъi и прочие "flightless birds" , и есть объiчнъе птички, которъе летают и какают на голову нижеходящим.
> Вот к последним слово "детенъiш" и впрямь (лично для меня) неупотребимо; к первъiм же, по-моему, вполне.


Может быть и так.


----------

